# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Een vraagje over de pil..

## Emma.

hallo,

ik heb mijn bijsluiter gelezen en word er niet wijzer uit. 

mijn vraag is,
ik heb sex gehad op zaterdagavond, (zonder condoom) ik ben dus aan de pil, maar op die avond was ook mijn laatste pil van mijn tweede strip. (ik slik altijd 2 strippen door en dan stop ik altijd) maar mijn vraagje is dus, ben ik ook gewoon nu nog beschermd? ik hoop dat jullie mij snappen en mij het kunnen uitleggen. 

alvat erg bedankt.

groetjes

----------


## christel1

Zelfs bij je laatste pil ben je nog beschermd dat is ook de bedoeling he ?

Het is erger als je 1 van je 1ste pillen zou vergeten want dan is het raadzaam, zelfs doen om een hele maand een condoom te gebruiken bij het gebruiken van je pil want het is na je maandstonden dat je je eisprong hebt, niet na het nemen van een volledige pilstrip zonder onderbreking.

Een eisprong komt voor afhankelijk van je cyclus, korte of lange cyclus ongeveer na 9 tot 18 dagen na het begin van je maandstonden. Ik had een heel korte cyclus, 24 dagen en ik had mijn eisprong ongeveer de 10de dag na het begin van mijn maandstonden, dus ik had 6 à 7 dagen mijn maandstonden en de volgende 3 dagen was ik al bijna extra vruchtbaar. Zeker rond dag 9 of 10. Dus maak je geen zorgen je maandstonden zullen wel komen als je ze ondertussen nog niet doorgekregen hebt. 
Mvg 
Christel1

----------


## Emma.

Oké, erg bedankt!
maar je bent toch ook altijd beschermd in je stopweek? dus sowieso kan er niks aan de hand zijn? ik slik ook altijd mijn pil goed, ik vergeet het nooit  :Smile:  

want was beetje onzeker, laatste pil op zaterdag genomen en ook onveilige sex gehad op die zaterdagavond, maar ik ben sowieso beschermd? hoe dan ook, ook in mijn stopweek?

----------


## christel1

Ook in je stopweek hoor als je wilt vrijen ook al heb je je maandstonden dan kan dit geen kwaad en het is geen onveilige seks die je gehad hebt op zaterdagavond daar je je pil nog die dag genomen hebt dus geen zorgen over maken, het komt wel goed hoor. 
Als je nog vragen hebt, stel ze maar gerust, ik ben zelf mama van een dochter van 23 en een zoon van 25 die met al hun vragen naar mij komen... dus ik begrijp zeker dat je je ongerust voelt maar daar zijn dan weer mensen voor om je hier te helpen.

----------


## Emma.

Erg bedankt! ik ben gerust gesteld. Want mijn gedachtte gang was, laatste pil op zaterdagavond, ook toen sex gehad zonder condoom. En omdat ik dan stop daarna, en ook nog is dat sperma 'paar dagen onderweg is naar je eileiders?' haha.. Sorry als ik rare vragen stel. 
Maar ik ben echt gerust gesteld! was al even bang voor het ergste.. Maar gelukkig is er dus helemaal niks aan de hand!

----------


## Emma.

Maar 1 ding is mooi, dat er niks ernstigs aan te hand. ik ben dus gewoon altijd beschermd van de pil, ook al stop ik voor mijn stop week :Smile:  erg bedankt! handig om dit te weten.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Emma,

Om dit soort probleempjes te voorkomen raad ik je toch wel aan om gewoon altijd een condoom te gebruiken! Dit is ook erg belangrijk bij de bescherming tegen Soa's.

----------


## Emma.

Ja weet ik! normaal doe ik het altijd Met condoom. maar heb ook een vast vriend, ik ik weet dat hij geen soa´s heeft! maar erg bedankt voor de informatie. Ik ben helemaal gerust gesteld!

----------


## Sylvia93

Condooms zijn niet enkel tegen soa's maar ook tegen ongewenste zwangerschappen! Wanneer je dus niet zwanger wilt worden is het gebruik van de pil in combinatie met een condoom het meest veiligst!

----------

